# Is Vodafone At Home very dear for international calls?



## eamonn123456 (13 Feb 2010)

Got my bill and saw a call for singapore coming in at 17 euro for a mere 21 minutes - shock horror!!

Looked up here and realised it is 85c a minute, any time.

http://www.vodafone.ie/homebroadband/otherathomecharges/

Seems very expensive to me, but can't seem to access an equivalent eircom tariff list.

Any opinions on whether that pricing scheme is as bad as I think?

[Skype will be used more conscientiously for a while in our house I think.....]


----------



## aidanh (14 Feb 2010)

Strangely, it's often much cheaper to use a Vodafone mobile to make international calls than their landline service, for example 15c per minute to a Singapore landline (30c to a mobile).


----------



## eamonn123456 (14 Feb 2010)

That's says it all - thanks for the tip!

As per this link?

http://www.vodafone.ie/offers/paymonthly/internationalrates/


----------



## ardmacha (16 Feb 2010)

Check out http://www.telesavers.ie/ for Intl calls from landlines. Dial the 1890 number and call Singapore, Australia etc for the cost of a local call.


----------



## georged3rd (20 Feb 2010)

Op, my advice is to use voipcheap.com or a similar competitor to save yourself as much cash as possible.


----------



## Galwaygirl (28 Jul 2010)

can I use telesavers with vodafone at home? I had talk talk set up with eircom but since switching to vodafone am unable to use Talk talk (not compatible with non eircom lines according to their CS). I want to call New Zealand, UK and Netherlands


----------

